# 12" Seas Lotus Sw300 Subwoofer



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

12” Seas Lotus Sw300 subwoofer

The beauty of audio is looking for the perfect components. For some, subwoofers are just there to help out in the bass dept but for me choosing a sub is crucial to the sound of your system coz youre only good as your weakest link. I am very meticulous when it comes to bass and I look for several things when I listen to systems. I want a sub that integrates well with the other components. I want a sub that’s got tone for every note it hits. I also want them to deliver clean bass either at high or low volume and most importantly I look for the “sweet air” the sub brings to the table. Bass is not just there for lower frequencies they add texture, balance and weight to the instruments and most specially vocals. Only a few subs have given me that pressurized feeling like your contained and your part of the sound or for better terms pass through your body experience. I don’t go for slam but I want to hear BASS that is involving and at the same time penetrating. 


********
The 12” sw300 is installed in a 1.25 cubic3 sealed enclosure with 10 % fiberfill. Recommened size ranges from 1.30 to 1.35 cubic3 sealed box. I hve spent so much on enclosures that Ill stick with what I have. It is powered by a mono bridged Dls CA23 that puts out 400rms in 4ohms. 

Early thoughts 
The sw300 is easy to tune coz it sounds good out of the box. Just laying track after track all the unwanted bass is gone. It always seems to hit the right note and doesn’t overwhelm the recording. It also blends soo well that you hear it and at the same time feel it. There are vocal tracks that you can just feel the “air” of the recording. I even feel bass in the floors of my car and the sound really sucks you in. 
*********


TEST

Maniac – Michael Sembello
I know this aint a joke guys. It’s a cheesy track but it’s a good basis for listening to good bass. The 1st bar of the song shows the quality of the sub right away. Bass should sound big and round with a ring to it and the seas sw300 did a might fine job giving me the chills. ITs dynamite!! 

Rim shot – Erykah Badu
I just play a couple of bars to see how low the sub can get. Boy this sub goes down, way down. IT plays those low frequencies like its just having a picnic. The air that this sub moves will astonish you. The car feels pressurized and the sound of the sub surrounds you. There are times where I feel that its breathing. This is exactly how I felt listening to the swordfish soundtrack on my system with a rel acoustic sub bass system powering the low frequencies. The sound of the bass is an E x p e r I e n c e. 

Woman in Chains – Tears for Fears
Here is one of my fave tunes to play when doing tests. The decay of the low frequencies should be just right. A bit of extension would ruin the song and sw300 did a marvelous job integrating with the seps. Bass and kick drum sound natural with a very big sound to back it up. 


Time to Start – Blueman group
This track exposes the weakness’of a system. A lot of elements (processed sounds) are at work. If you don’t have the right juice for this track at high volume it will clip ur amps and distort the sound. Theres also a feel of bass elements spacing out but it should be limited and if your sub is slow, it would be left behind. This track showed how fast the sw300 is. It never lost its composure during the entire recording. This is like a dream sub and I don’t have enough good words to describe its sound. It plays sweet and low but very tight and punchy like bass is always delivered the right way

Conclusion
I never take time to write a review but this sub made me do it. All Im saying is for you to give this sub a try coz it is one of the best sounding subs ive heard in my life. Im very impressed with the way the sub integrates seamlessly with music and I have only heard a few subs that’s got the goods to add the all important depth and drive. I can safely say that this sub would be with me for a very long time and would take time for another sub to claim its stake. 

Bottomline
This baby will deliver the low notes with clarity, character and finesse. Its one of those awesome subs that gives a seamless transition from midrange to sub audible. Highly Recommended!!!


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

Great Review! You sound like me when I first heard that sub. That sub is simply astonishing to listen to!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome review!
May I ask you to put it in our website?
http://www.mobilesq.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=35

Thank you very much..


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

sure I will


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

any idea whether SW300 can hit 135dB?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn, now I really have to have one!!! Very nice review. But just for fun, could you list some of the other subs you have used and why you feel the Lotus is better? Thanks!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

135db on music or tones? I seriously doubt one could on music.....

BTW, isn't that the sub that CA&E reviewed a month or two ago? It's funny, it and the SI Mag got ho hum reviews when a loaded dual 12 ported/bandpass box got rave albeit brief reviews in the same issue IIRC...

Sounds like a nice little sub....BTW, love Tears for Fears and I like Blue Man for testing my audio also..such a variety of sounds...

Jeremy


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

tones possible?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

i dont know if one sw300 can hit 135...but yours truly did it with iasca's don dorsey with two 12s 134.8. with just regular music? i doubt it....


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> Damn, now I really have to have one!!! Very nice review. But just for fun, could you list some of the other subs you have used and why you feel the Lotus is better? Thanks!


Ive used a lot from Jl audio subs to Jbl Gti's to kickers to Dls name it ive used it. 

@storm
I doubt it if itll hit 135db, the seas lotus is strictly for SQ. It lacks slam so if youre looking for throbbing bass and sound quality probably the jl6 or 7 is for you but sad to say its not as quick as the lotus. Im planning to put another 12" seas. Ill tell you how it sounds like w/ 2 12" seas subs. 

Tones possible?
lets just say that the seas lotus is a buttery sounding sub. Silky smooth. The cabin feels pressurized when the sub is at work. Youll hear things that youve never heard b4. Even the vocals sound diff n a lotus, it sounds acoustically right coz it adds weight to the voice making it sound REAL. 

Do you guys know know the brand REL acoustic sub bass systems for home audio? they sound similir to a lotus sub.  cheers


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

alanranch said:


> Ive used a lot from Jl audio subs to Jbl Gti's to kickers to Dls name it ive used it.
> 
> @storm
> I doubt it if itll hit 135db, the seas lotus is strictly for SQ. It lacks slam so if youre looking for throbbing bass and sound quality probably the jl6 or 7 is for you but sad to say its not as quick as the lotus. Im planning to put another 12" seas. Ill tell you how it sounds like w/ 2 12" seas subs.


tks mate!!! can't wait to read what 2 SW300s can do in the car  keep me posted ya?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

id have to agree, these are very good sq subs. they do not get sloppy and they fill the cabin with clean bass...not spl type bass.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

sigh... but i can't seem to get them go as low as i want to


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

this will be a stretch, but has anyone that has owned the lotus ever used an old jbl gti?
if so please compare


----------



## sqgator (Sep 28, 2006)

Lack low end extension, at least those two set-ups I have listened to. Maybe you would need two of them or plenty more power than 500w.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

i owned the 12" GTI before the SW300 haha... definitely true about the lack of low end extension and the impact... however, the SW300 is more 'musical', blends well with the system.


----------



## yngve (Jul 5, 2010)

Hei, very good rewiev on the SEAS sw300. I have been using two JBL p1222,first in a seald box, second in ported, and third and now, with slaps. The JBL p1222, have no upper sub-bass. I have a hole in my sound where my SEAS Lotus Performance gives up, and the JBL subs take over. Because of this hole, i have now bought two SEAS sw300. I hope this solution will fix my sound.
I also want tighter and more real bass, than the JBL p1222 gives me.
I am realy looking forward to build a seald, or a slaps box, to my new subs.
I want to try both,and use the best box in the end.

I am using two Solid Audio f15d, 800 watt rms 4ohm load, on my subs.
I have a van, and if two subs is to weak, i am planing to try with four SW300 
subs.
Up front i use SEAS Lotus performance kit, and a Phoenix Gold Xenon 200.2

I hope this will blend together nice, and give me good SQ sound.

Please exuse my bad english. English is not my language, i am Norwegian.


----------



## S.A.-K.I.D. (May 27, 2013)

Good day to all in the audio world. Very well written review, thanks for sharing. Quick ?uestions, are these still available thru mobilesq.com? Has anyone dealt w/them? None response to several emails, no dealers near my area. Has anyone found these new for a reasonable price, $275-350 range? Last one, has anyone found a sub w/similar specs, sound signature, weight, & exact mounting depth as the Sw250 & Sw300? Not interested in IDQs consistent cracked baskets(stamped or cast by know should have been implemented).


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

You might want to move this question to the general questions area. This thread is 7 years old. I just ran across it by accident


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

S.A.-K.I.D. said:


> Good day to all in the audio world. Very well written review, thanks for sharing. Quick ?uestions, are these still available thru mobilesq.com? Has anyone dealt w/them? None response to several emails, no dealers near my area. Has anyone found these new for a reasonable price, $275-350 range? Last one, has anyone found a sub w/similar specs, sound signature, weight, & exact mounting depth as the Sw250 & Sw300? Not interested in IDQs consistent cracked baskets(stamped or cast by know should have been implemented).



As far as I know these subs are not available new unless you find a hoarder! when mobilesq was in business they were great but I am not sure they still are. 

The newer rainbow profi subs are really nice and similar in size/sound but not in that price range. If i were buying in that price range I would look for a Stereo Integrity 

I happen to have a Seas Lotus SW300 with little play time in the original box but I'm not giving it away!


----------



## S.A.-K.I.D. (May 27, 2013)

legend94 said:


> As far as I know these subs are not available new unless you find a hoarder! when mobilesq was in business they were great but I am not sure they still are.
> 
> The newer rainbow profi subs are really nice and similar in size/sound but not in that price range. If i were buying in that price range I would look for a Stereo Integrity
> 
> I happen to have a Seas Lotus SW300 with little play time in the original box but I'm not giving it away!


Good look on info. I thought Stereo Integrity was considered vapor ware unless things have picked up or your speaking used?

I would not expect you to give anything away unless thats you. Appreciate info once again & if you would sell, whats your asking ticket?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

S.A.-K.I.D. said:


> Good look on info. I thought Stereo Integrity was considered vapor ware unless things have picked up or your speaking used?
> 
> I would not expect you to give anything away unless thats you. Appreciate info once again & if you would sell, whats your asking ticket?


I have not heard Stereo Integrity is producing anything right now or if they ever will again. Just thinking you could find a new or good used one easier than a Lotus. If you are serious about buying the Lotus I have send me a pm.


----------



## Thegenuinearticle (Mar 1, 2018)

Keeping the thread alive for the sake of these subs and the principle of it. I have two that I have had for over 12 years. I run them in my home setup now in dual sealed enclosures. To say these drivers are well made is an understatement. It would not surprise me if these lasted another 12 years without any issues. The rubber surround shows no signs of degradation or aging and I regularly ask them to reproduce content to reach max xmax from movies such as Interstellar and others without any issues driven with 500 watts each. Excellent speed and low end extension from these subs still to this day that I would speculate can hang with any of the present 12" drivers. To the guys that own them, don't dare let them go for chump change. They are rare and SEAS no longer manufacturers a "12 inch driver.


----------

